# Office 2011 Compatible ?



## adi95800 (17 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de faire la MAJ Leopard avec succès sur mon iMac G5, avec quelques gouttes de sueurs et de stress quand même ... C'est que sa en mets du temps à installer ... 

Maintenant, je voudrais installer office. J'avais essayer office 2008 sur mon ancien macbook mais j'avais été tres dessus de l'utilisation hyper complexe et de la mauvaise GUI ...

Je viens de voir des test sur Office 2011 et sa me donne très envie de sauté le pas.

Au niveau spec, j'ai vu qu'il fallait Leopard sous 10.5.8, ce qui est le cas pour moi et un processeur Intel .... La c'est la loose ....

Je voulais donc savoir si c'était vraiment le cas que le soft ne marcherait pas sur mon processeur G5 et comment se fait il qu'il peut avoir des restrictions sur le type de processeur ?

Merci




Merci


----------



## subsole (17 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Les processeurs n'ont pas les même architectures, leurs instructions sont pas compatibles.
En clair, on programme d'une façon sur PPC et d'une autre sur Intel.
La suite 2011 est programmée pour de l'Intel, donc incompatible PPC. (Par exemple c'est idem pour SL, ou Lion qui ne sont pas compatible PPC)


----------



## adi95800 (17 Janvier 2012)

Ok Merci.
Il y a possibilité de changer le processeur G5 pour un Intel ?


----------



## subsole (17 Janvier 2012)

adi95800 a dit:


> Ok Merci.
> Il y a possibilité de changer le processeur G5 pour un Intel ?



Non.
Pour information, les derniers Mac PPC sont sortis en 2006.


----------

